# Plastic garbage bags - any recommendations



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Any recommendations for garbage bags to replace my grocery store bags?

looking for bags to line garbage cans in bathrooms and kitchen.

cheapest I found were $0.13 - $0.16 each depending on size on Amazon.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ No recommendations as I don't need "brand" names "garbage" bags, especially to line those in the bathrooms and kitchen. Just pop over to the dollar store and you can get lavendar or your favourite linen-scented lining garbage bags there.

Now if you're got a heavier duty job, then suggest on poping over to Home Depot, Canadian Tire, Costco (or Amazon if that's your thing) and they got all kinds of large-size "garbage" bags there.

Now for even "speciality" jobs, you may need to purchase those "city-approved" $5 a bag over at Home Hardware. Btw, this is not for yard-waste as only speciality "paper-bags" are allowed for this.

I'm still waiting for my 2023 garbage collection "calendar" that may or may not be distributed. I got the annual booklet of the "how to dispose your garbage" booklet aka for what and where. But not the "schedule aka calendar" itself. I guess them garbage management folks over at Toronto's city hall can't make up its mind about printing the calendar before a re-printing and distribution of a regurgitated "how to dispose" booklet. What a F-waste of money to start with.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I just figure out the size and buy them at CTC on CTC money. 
Only line the one in the main bath
And in the en-suite bath where my wife uses lots of tissues with makeup removals we have a bin dedicated to kleenex and empty toilet rolls and they go into the green bin with our kitchen organics.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

buy?? plastic bags???


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ What's so surprising? Rich shoppers had to buy plastic bags for a nickel plus tax here in Toronto if you didn't bring your own. Now that those bags are no longer being used or distributed which were doing double duty as household garbage bags, then you have to buy them if you want your garbage disposed or collected. The garbage guys ain't touching your garbage bins if you just trash them as is. Moreover, I don't suppose you would want to pick up yours/wife's shedded hairs after shower and dump them directly to the garbage bin? And don't think about disposing them in recyclable container (eg. paper bag/recyclable plastic container) either as there's also a "blue" bin for that.

Toronto has distinctive bins for distinctive garbage collection. Ie. it's down to a "science". We even get an instructions manual for what goes where. Big blue bins for recycling which should be done 90% of time. Now one size green-bins for organics. And big/small (depending on size of your household) garbage bins for regular garbage disposal such as above hairs example. 

Electronics /house paint for example go to special depots. Mattresses or 1 big item per year can be left outside for the city to collect. And yes, you pay for that too whether you have that 1 big item or not - the charge goes auto on your utility bill - for every propertyowner.

And no, yard-waste can't simply go into a cardbox so you need to buy extra-extra-large paper bags for that. Cheapest is 25 for $17 at HomeDepot (price gone up since I last bought them). See, you do get something for "free" in Toronto, a PHD on garbage collection here, sponsored by our mayor.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

I guess we've come a long way since Rob Ford complained and campaigned against $0.05 per plastic grocery bag at a time when a lot of countries were charging from $0.13 to $1.00.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

What's the issue with garbage bags? I'm happy people have to pay for them, maybe some people will think before using bags and producing so much trash.

I have a 10-liter trash bin and a 10-liter compost bin. That's for the whole house. I bought 100 small compost bags for a few dollars and it'll last me about 4 years. I use them for both trash and compost. I empty the bins about once a month.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

Does the nation-wide ban on single use plastic bags include the four milk bags found in Ontario? I use the small bags to freeze food. Otherwise I'm up to my eye balls in them. And the big bag is used for my food waste.

If one day I do run out of plastic bags, I'll start using those Amazon carton boxes.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Tostig said:


> I guess we've come a long way since Rob Ford complained and campaigned against $0.05 per plastic grocery bag at a time when a lot of countries were charging from $0.13 to $1.00.


 ... I don't recall Rob doing that or even Doug as garbage is a municipal issue. Maybe he did as a political ploy. 

Anyhow, will be interesting to see how (certain) shoppers are gonna to handle "no more plastic bags for you! ... even you don't mind paying a nickel each". I wouldn't be surprised there will be a creation of a "Plastic Bags" Convoy for that.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Tostig said:


> Does the nation-wide ban on single use plastic bags include the four milk bags found in Ontario? I use the small bags to freeze food. Otherwise I'm up to my eye balls in them. And the big bag is used for my food waste.
> 
> If one day I do run out of plastic bags, I'll start using those Amazon carton boxes.


 ... I don't think there's a ban on those bags holding 4L milk o/w there'll be an outcry from the dairy sector. What about all the other food producers such as those small potatoes in cellophane bags. Aren't those plastics? And before anyone argues then there're those plastic clam-shells for the strawberries aren't those plastics? Well, the proper disposal is the "recycling" bins, clam-shells can't be used for holding garbage either.

And I agree with you about the "plastic" bags up to the eye-balls ... that's one reason why I refuse to buy them. I make it a "habit" of bringing my own bags - whatever version.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

MrBlackhill said:


> What's the issue with garbage bags? I'm happy people have to pay for them, maybe some people will think before using bags and producing so much trash.
> 
> I have a 10-liter trash bin and a 10-liter compost bin. That's for the whole house. I bought 100 small compost bags for a few dollars and it'll last me about 4 years. I use them for both trash and compost. I empty the bins about once a month.


What’s recyable varies from region to region. Some areas will recycle black styrofoam (that beef comes on)…..other regions won’t. I find quite a few differences between my region and my family’s region.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Ordered 4 jugs of windshield washer fluid from Canadian tire along with some Boxing Day tools For pickup. Was expecting a case of fluid. Got handed 4 individual jugs and 4 plastic bags, thank you CT.


----------



## Juggernaut92 (Aug 9, 2020)

People who used to have a drawer full of plastic bags are in grave danger 🤣

In all seriousness I buy garbage bags from Walmart. The brand is glad and the bag itself is white. Have different sizes for different garbage containers. Felt like the price was pretty reasonable for the amount of bags they provide.


----------



## Ukrainiandude (Aug 25, 2020)

There are still free plastic bags in big rolls at Walmart grocery department 
They are smaller but you can still use them.
P.S. I buy Glad scented ones from Amazon or Walmart whenever on sale, last me long time.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> Any recommendations for garbage bags to replace my grocery store bags?
> 
> looking for bags to line garbage cans in bathrooms and kitchen.
> 
> cheapest I found were $0.13 - $0.16 each depending on size on Amazon.


These are awesome


https://www.costco.ca/kirkland-signature-drawstring-kitchen-bags%2c-200-pack.product.100473821.html



These are cheap


https://www.costco.ca/kirkland-signature-smart-tie-home-and-office-bags%2c-320-pack.product.100417322.html



There are cheaper ones available


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Juggernaut92 said:


> People who used to have a drawer full of plastic bags are in grave danger 🤣


I have a collection of these plastic shopping bags and I'm running dangerously low on them (they were banned where I live).

I have found them very useful over the years. I use them for several grocery shopping trips and then they become trash bags for the bathroom. They are also very useful when I travel, and I always keep a couple of those plastic shopping bags in my luggage since you can put dirty laundry in them, or wrap wet footwear, use as a garbage bag on the go, etc.

Once plastic bags were banned in the city I was living in at the time, I started buying plastic garbage or "kitchen" sized bags, and that works fine as well.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

There isn't a ban here yet, but No Frills is getting rid of bags as soon as they run out of current stock. 

I've never bought garbage bags for kitchen, bathroom, etc. I understand some people like the plain white bags for aesthetic reasons, but I never felt like that justified the expense. Yeah, supposedly the purpose-made bags work better (which ironically means they use more plastic) but I've always found the grocery bags were always good enough for my needs.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

nathan79 said:


> Yeah, supposedly the purpose-made bags work better (which ironically means they use more plastic) but I've always found the grocery bags were always good enough for my needs.


Exactly. Pretty much everyone has always used the super thin grocery plastic bags for their garbage, but now they are required to buy expensive, thick plastic bags. Someone forgot to think this through, just like every other environmental emergency, that isn't actually an emergency.

ltr


----------



## Joe Black (Aug 3, 2015)

like_to_retire said:


> Exactly. Pretty much everyone has always used the super thin grocery plastic bags for their garbage, but now they are required to buy expensive, thick plastic bags. Someone forgot to think this through, just like every other environmental emergency, that isn't actually an emergency.
> 
> ltr


No, you don't have to buy "expensive, thick" plastic bags, like anything else there's a huge variety of qualities and sizes. Buying bags is still better than collecting way more grocery bags than you could ever use, I used to keep those grocery bags but I used maybe 1 in 3, and eventually I always had to throw out the big ball of extras.


----------

